# Blasted Introduction..



## Moo~Boo (Nov 13, 2006)

I was told to introduce myself, so by god, thats what I'm gonna do.  

My name is Fawn, yea.. baby deer.. haha.. I've had 28 years to listen to that so we'll move on.  

I dont know much about mantids, but that would be why I am here. As of now I only have one, a plain ol Southwestern, but shes cute and her name is ET. heh

I'm extremely interested into moving on to Orchids, African Flowers and Cilnea Humeralis, and whatever else strikes my fancy..

But as it is now I have my one baby... I also keep and breed snakes and crested geckos..

So I spend a lot of time at home staring at my animals..heh I'm a nut, I cant help it...

Glad to be here and hope to learn a lot.


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Fawn.

Glad to see there's another girl out there my age that likes bugs too. All my guy friends think im weird, lol. They're just as weird but o well.

The folks here can help you out with just about any Mantis question or concern you could ever have. Good luck with your baby, and on getting some new ones!


----------



## Slybird (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome! Glad to see you here


----------



## Moo~Boo (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

